# Tub Enclosure



## arlo (Jan 10, 2006)

anyone know where to buy that netting that they have over the tub? and how do they set it up so that the monitor cant escape? i really want to try to make one, thanks
arlo


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Just simple chicken wire u can buy it at any home depot or a store like that.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Check with Memphis net company....


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Check with Memphis net company....



















CK


----------

